# Weather Service



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I am considering going with a weather service this year. Anybody have any light to shed either positive or negative? Anyone wanna join up and split the monthy cost, and we all get access????


----------



## all seasons (Nov 1, 2004)

I know its simple, but I have weatherbug sent to my cell which keeps me at least informed and it only costs the few cents for each text message.


----------



## Potomac Lawns (Jan 28, 2004)

I just found this today http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2006/s2724.htm 
not real sure if that means we get more less or none.

steve


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Who knows Steve......


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Potomac that grid sucks.Go find us a new one.LOL don't come here posting that bad new ever again. 

Just Kidding with you


RCGM
Brad


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey, enough with the bad news! I want snow!


----------

